# Non Face-to-Face Physician Services



## llsnyder (Mar 12, 2010)

The subject of billing for non face-to-face E/Ms was discussed yesterday at a physician network meeting.  Two of the managers mentioned that CPT reads that a physician can provide counseling and/or coordination of care to the patient or family member.  

I have searched the CMS website for information and have found a lot of older material.  

Does anyone have the most current CMS link regarding coverage and reimbursement for non face-to-face physician services.  I am aware that Medicare will not cover these services.  I need to provide documentation supporting that although a code may be billable it does not necessarily mean that it is reimbursable by all insurances.

Thanks, 
Lori


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 13, 2010)

page 35 of this PDF :

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------

